# Boot Camp



## Ardor (Nov 9, 2015)

So yesterday I tried my very first boot camp class.  I kinda fudged up and hit legs on Friday then was talked into doing the class by my wife.  I gotta admit, it kicked my ass.  Loved the intensity and all the different types of exercises that were mostly body weight.  It's a husband and wife spot and the husband is very creative always coming up with a new way to do stuff.  All in all I must say, I enjoyed every minute of it. Definitely broke up my daily kill the weight room routine.  It's good to mix it up every now and then.  Any of you every tried boot camp classes?  Any resources on body weight training?  What are your preferences?


----------



## thqmas (Nov 9, 2015)

he he he.

Going out to the park with 4 kids is all the boot camp I need Ardor.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 9, 2015)

Jenn does some boot camp training. I'm sure she'll pop in with some suggestions


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2015)

Classes like this where it's non stop out of breath kicking your ass is a great way to super compensate with carbs.  You will burn off a ton of glycogen.  

Not for me personally but they do seem to be getting more and more popular.


----------



## DF (Nov 9, 2015)

They give out free oxygen in those classes?


----------



## Yaya (Nov 9, 2015)

I did one of these classes once.. I did well but was aching the next day


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2015)

They are frickin awesome and will kick anyone's ass ...AND...your body never get's used to it 

Personally I have been doing them the last 6-7 months and have loved every minute, they did what I wanted them to do but just froze my membership to hit a 14 week WT program    Gotta mix it up!


----------



## snake (Nov 9, 2015)

I hear a lot of good about it. I'm just not one who wants to be told what to do and how to do it. I'll figure it out on my own if I want to do something like that. Do they like yell at you like a Drill Sargent? I could see someone getting hurt if that's the case.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2015)

snake said:


> I hear a lot of good about it. I'm just not one who wants to be told what to do and how to do it. I'll figure it out on my own if I want to do something like that. Do they like yell at you like a Drill Sargent? I could see someone getting hurt if that's the case.



lmfao....I'm sure there are some that might "yell" but highly doubt that's the norm if they want to keep members 

and, it's not for everyone


----------



## DF (Nov 9, 2015)

Hmmmmmm, I was hoping for Boob Camp :32 (8):


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Nov 9, 2015)

I did it for three months when I was 17, best class I've ever been to.....only problem was I had to take a bus to Paris island and stay there the whole time hahahahahaha


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2015)

snake said:


> I hear a lot of good about it. I'm just not one who wants to be told what to do and how to do it. I'll figure it out on my own if I want to do something like that. Do they like yell at you like a Drill Sargent? I could see someone getting hurt if that's the case.



Really... hadn't noticed that at all about ya snakey!


----------



## Freedom (Nov 9, 2015)

Armedanddangerous said:


> I did it for three months when I was 17, best class I've ever been to.....only problem was I had to take a bus to Paris island and stay there the whole time hahahahahaha



Me too (San Diego), Semper Fi! Lost 30+ lbs and all my muscle mass, but came out doing over 30 pull ups. I was thinking of taking a boot camp class once a week to change things up and drop a few lbs.


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 10, 2015)

my wife just started doing this. If it makes her butt more firm I'm all for it..


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 10, 2015)

I used to run some bootcamps a while ago. It was fun as hell. I wasn't on some Jillian Michaels drill sergeant shit I'd yell and and be loud but only encouraging to my clients. Would make a lot of partner and group challenges to build camaraderie I used circuits we had trx's, kettle bells, rip trainers, tires, sand bags you name it. Definitely a good change of pace every once and a while for meatheads like us.


----------



## Ardor (Nov 11, 2015)

See a lot of Teufel's in here. Happy birthday brothers and sisters. 240 years old today. 

I've had my fill of getting yelled at which is why I enjoyed this place.  I push myself hard enough so I don't need anyone to push me anymore.  This place wasn't like that.  I just liked not having to think about a workout for once. Just show up and do what they had already setup for the group.  I don't see myself doing it on a regular basis but it's cool to throw in every now and then to break up the routine.  I'm definitely loving the body weight stuff though.


----------



## Ardor (Nov 11, 2015)

Yea when my daughter was 5 I was in the same boat. Now that she's 13 it's hard to get her to stay active. Kids these days...I dunno.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 11, 2015)

ardor said:


> i just liked not having to think about a workout for once. Just show up and do what they had already setup for the group.



this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 11, 2015)

I have started doing somethiing similar to a boot camp with my 16yo daughter, it is called Orange Theory and we go twice a week at 6am before I take her to school.  It is a combination of running, rowing, dumbells, TRX bands, and body weight excercises.  Workouts last 50-55 minutes each and kick my ass.  You wear a heartrate monitor and it gives you all sorts of data which is emailed to you after the class.  It breaks down your heartrate into 5 different zones and the amount of time you spend in each, your average as well as your maximum heartrte and calories burned.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 11, 2015)

Orange theory is a great work out


----------

